# First Attempt - Product Photography - Train



## canondigitalrebelxT (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, 

This is my first attempt at product photography. I sell antique model trains (Marklin) and thought it would be nice if I got some good pictures as I sell them online. 

Please offer advice/comments on my work. It is OKAY to edit my images if you like, I enjoy seeing others work on my own. 
















Thanks! 

Bill

p.s. 

Here's my very primitive setup:


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 21, 2008)

Geez Bill,

Could you insert your images with a space between the url's, it's a PITA to scroll sideways 

All your bulbs should be the same color temp, preferrably 5500k.

Try moving all the lights forward a bit, I would rather "see" the shadows behind the object instead of a soft shadow around the object and a hard one under it....

Cheers, Don


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm far from an expert but IMHO you should increase the DOF a bit and maybe tune up the contrast.
Other than that....good pics!


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the box has to go.  Very distracting.  If you want the label of the box in the shot, as in the first shot, then it should at least be readable.  A separate shot for the box would be "more better."

What kind of loco is that?  Kinda looks like an old Alco or the like...


----------

